

The surprising results of a performance comparison of current Cloud Servers - mat3001
http://blog.wiemann.name/cloud-performance-comparison

======
eip
If you really want to be surprised add some results for dedicated servers like
Hetzner and SecuredServers.

------
LanceH
This article has the amount of RAM for ec2 servers off by one tier of service.
It lists small as 613M, when that is the micro size for RAM; small has 1.7G.

It raises the question of whether he was comparing like sized servers in the
benchmarks.

~~~
matwiemann
thanks, I'll fix that right away!

------
rootsofallevil
I once for the sake of it create a four node HPC cluster using Micro instances
in the Amazon Cloud.

Performance was dreadful

[http://manyrootsofallevilrants.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/amazon...](http://manyrootsofallevilrants.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/amazon-
ec2-micro-instance-linpack-hpl.html).

Too much of cheap skate to test other instance sizes.

I might try the free options in azure but then comparison wouldn't be like for
like

